
Does YC have associates? - maxreh
I&#x27;m a 3 time associate at Techstars and think it&#x27;s an awesome opportunity. Does YC have an equivalent position? Where can I apply?
======
gus_massa
What a "3 time associate"?

Anyway, try sending an email to info@ycombinator.com

